# Installing pgf/tikz with macports



## fatherwilliam (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,

I recently installed macports, and used it to install tetex.  That installation went well and I can compile tex documents.  It doesn't seem to have installed support for Portable Graphics Format (pgf).  When I try to compile a file with \usepackage{tikz} in the preamble I get the error "LaTeX Error: File `tikz.sty' not found."  On my linux box pgf/tikz is part of the tetex installation, and this thread https://trac.macports.org/ticket/8477 seems to indicate it is part of the macports tetex installation as well.

Am I doing something wrong?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

